# Farleigh Down Sidings, Wiltshire - June 09



## adders0121 (Aug 2, 2009)

This was stop 1 on our underground Wiltshire trip, with Browns Folly Mine making up numero 2. Visited with Bubblehead and God. God goes by a different name on here, I forget what it is.

There's an awesome website here on subbrit (http://www.subbrit.org.uk/sb-sites/s...h/index1.shtml) regarding the site and its' history, as I know the place has been documented many times.

Alot of the top side buildings and platforms appear to have been demolished, and it's utterly trashed inside. Partly because of illegal raves and gypsy's apparently, although I don't think they mixed.

The tunnel is LONG, and you don't realise the incline too much until you get to the end and look back. There's some great graffiti dating back to WW2, and although most sections of the conveyor have been destroyed a remarkable amount sits relatively untouched.

The photos;


----------



## klempner69 (Aug 3, 2009)

Very good indeed...this is on our to-do list.


----------



## nutnut (Aug 3, 2009)

Very nice indeed. I am liking that alot, think i will have to go and take a look myself. Nice one.


----------



## crickleymal (Aug 9, 2009)

It looks like the surface has been tidied up since I was last there. It's fascinating isn't it. Some of those rollers for the conveyors spin just as well now as they did 60 years ago.


----------



## tommo (Aug 9, 2009)

we did the siddings this morning, and walked all the way to the top, my legs where killing after that then we went and did 6 hours in box just to finished them right of f

some really nice pics adders,first pic came out really well, this place looks nice on the outside when the weather is good


----------

